# A Florida Anchorage with 2 boys (8 & 11 yo)?



## agoffin (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello

We are looking for an anchorage in Florida - on the East Coast preferably - to stay put for 2 weeks early part of December with our 2 boys. The perfect anchorage would be as follows:

- good holding
- close to shops/amenities where we can walk once we dinghy over.
- with a marina not too far to pump out
- close to fun things for the boys to do after boat school work....
- beautiful

Does such a place exist?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

How far south are you planning to be?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Jacksonville free city dock
St. Augustine moorings
Melbourne
Vero Beach moorings
Stuart anchor or mooring
N. Palm Beach / Lake Worth
Miami Beach
Marathon moorings

Other than that, there's no place to go. 

The moorings are pretty reasonably priced from $15 to $25 / day


----------



## agoffin (Sep 6, 2010)

Fau said:


> How far south are you planning to be?


It does not really matter. Anywhere along the East Coast that meets at least my first 4 criteria....

Thanks!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Xort's your guy. He's putting together that kind of info for the forum.

You should also look up Cruisingdad's posts in this forum. He knows just about everything about that part of the world.

Enjoy those kids dude! That's what it's all about.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

If the mooring fee is acceptable, st augustine would be the best choice
Stuart & N Lake Worth if you must anchor


----------



## luv4sailin (Jul 3, 2006)

The Coconut Grove Sailing Club (Miami) has transient moorings at $25 per night. It provides 24 hours per day launch service on demand, and it is a very short walk from the heart of the Grove. It is also a short bus ride to a hardware store with the best stainless steel department on planet earth. It is also a great jumping off spot for a Gulf Stream crossing to the Bahamas or a trip down to Key West.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Another vote for St Augustine. Meets all the needs you listed in your initial post. Well maintained moorings and downtown activities are in easy walking distance. Lots of history activities for the boys, good inexpensive public transportation for regular shopping (West Marine, hardware stores, Target, etc) and a water taxi to the grocery store. What luxury not to have to lug your provisions in the dinghy after walking them in your backpack... Lots of restaurants. Active cruising community and good access to marine services. Good deep inlet with easy access to the ocean.


----------



## agoffin (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you all.

The moorings in St Augustine, do they have mobile pump outs? or does one have to leave the mooring and go to a pump out dock?

Alexandra.

ps: air clearance is an issue as we have a 74ft mast. depth draft is 4.5 ft


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

There's a pumpout boat that comes to you (or was, last time we were there in 2012). Air draft is not an issue, there is one drawbridge between the mooring field and the Atlantic Ocean. There are also moorings on the north (ocean) side of bridge so you have no bridges at all, but that side is rougher in wind than the south side. Your draft will not be a problem.


----------

